# Remote Launchers



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I remember the dust up here about boycotting bumperboy, but I'm looking for honest opinions.

I'm currently training a single dog. I belong to a club, but it seems that I'm forever making phone calls and bouncing between training partners in order to get my pup exposed to enough marks. Because of that, his yard work is way ahead of his field work.

So, I've been considering putting off that Benelli or Beretta that I've been dreaming about, and getting remote launchers this year instead. I'm looking at etch-marc and bumperboy. I'm kind of leaning toward the bumperboy Derby Double Two Shooter. A friend keeps trying to push me toward the four shooter, but it seems like a guy with one or two dogs could get along well with the two shooter to me. For a bit more than the four shooter I could have two doubles to throw - well - doubles with, and later I can add a third for doing triples.

One of the things I like about the bumperboy is the advanced sound option, from what I hear it's pretty good, and when working alone I think you need to have stickmen up and the ability to help with sound and the ability to fire a second bumper.

Does the etch-mark have the same capability? Am I foolish for wanting to save some bucks and get the two shooter?

Thanks!


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I have no clubs or training partners were I live and train entirely alone. (Wife stopped throwing bumpers the second day  ) I have a BB Derby Double and really like it. I also have a ZW for throwing birds and doing doubles with the BB. 
I really find my self wishing for another BB. Fast easy and simple to set up. Advance sound is nice. I wish more than one sound could be programed. Right now you have your choice of 4 sounds but can program only for use at a time. Would be nice to use the duck sound to launch the mark and then be able to use the "Hey Hey" for a young dog leaving AOF. I would be very interested in feedback on the Thunder-bird. 
On thing that is a challenge now is managing the 3 different remotes when using the BB, ZW and collar on a set of doubles. If you can afford two BB than that would be good way to go. I am saving for a second BB unit. I will still keep my ZW as you need one for birds.
R/S


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The derby double is an excellent choice for a trainer with 1 dog. Of course, your training buddies will want you to get a 4 shooter!  
You can upgrade a DD to a 4 shooter later, if you need 2 extra shots.
The Advanced sound option (4 different sounds) is definately WORTH IT!. You can hear it at 300 yards on a calm day. Once the dog gets used to the sound, I suspect they can hear it further, and in the wind. I do use stickmen with my BB's and the dogs do learn to pick up on the stickmen very quickly. The dogs do seem to really like the BB's.
If you want to discuss anything, send me a PM and I'll email you my phone number.


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

i to would like to be able to change the duck call to the hay hay when the dog starts to leave AOF as well
i bought the first derby double about 2 months ago i liked it so much wife bought me a second one. but did not get advance sound on second one.
what is needed to upgrade to advance sound after you have the units?

they work great for training alone or another person. 

cdog


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

You cannot have multiple sounds as you want to do. Nice Idea, though!
Adding advanced sound means you will have to return your present receiver to BB and they will send you a new one, along with the 4 " speaker. Call AMY at BB, 800-729-3822; she may be able to send you a new receiver and speaker, and allow the receivers to "cross in the mail", and then apply a credit to your card for the cost difference.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm pretty sure now that I'm going to go with a couple of Derby Doubles equiped with advanced sound to begin with. I had no idea that you could upgrade the 2 shooter to a 4 shooter later on. That pretty much cements it for me. I'll have to try and get some info on this from BB.

Since you don't want to repeat dogs on the same mark, I could just run a set-up, stake the dog out, and go move & reload the throwers for something different. 

I'm pretty intent on sticking with a single dog until my 1 1/2 year old is maybe 5. Unless the unthinkable happens and this guy gets a really bad injury. He's such a wildman, I cringe every time slides and rolls across the ground out of control trying to scoop up a bouncing fun bumper. But a dog has to have fun...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Digger Dan (Apr 16, 2004)

I have two of the derby doubles and love them I also ordered
the super birds (Teal they were out of mallards) and mixing them in 
with the bumpers really adds to the versitality of the marks as they are 
smaller and go much farther even with wings on. The advanced sound is also the way to go.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The Teal are a little small as compared to the mallards and can be hard to see at a distance. I suggest using the Teal on close birds. 
Variaty is always good for the dogs.


----------



## Digger Dan (Apr 16, 2004)

For the Teal I usually use a pretty high arc so he can see them against the sky and follow back down accross the tree line to the mark. distance are usually 120 and shorter with cover and 200-250 flat short grass. On new test set ups if he has problems seeing them I will replace the Teal with a regular bumper for greater visability.
Since I have been using these I can train alot more even if I cant locate a partner and my dogs marking has really improved.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Gbusmcr, I used the thunderbird the other day at the etch-marc owners place and to be honest it is still a pretty big unit. The nice thing about it is the fact that it only needs the one propane/map gas cylinder and mixes atmospheric oxygen instead of another cylinder. It also will not loose it's gas charge if it's left for a few minutes unlike the max, it's got a big bang and throws about the same distance as a max, just alot more user friendly and reliable. At $650.00 Us + electronics it's not cheap and in the end it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

On the Teal, you definately want to set the BB's to shoot in a high arc.
You can also tie white surveyers tape around the neck to increase visability.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I like my BB derby doubles. I have 2. I like the ease of set-up. They are easy to carry. I put shoulder straps on the units. The advanced sound is loud enough in most conditions. They throw a pretty good bumper.

The attachment of the advanced speaker sucks! The fastener that tightens into the plastic housing loosens constantly. An extremely poor design. That is pretty much the only thing I don?t like about them.

Your friend will spend your additional dollars easily. I believe you are making a good choice considering the 2 derby doubles over the 4 shooter. In a group setting I just put the 2 of them at one station giving us 4 shots. When training alone, it gives me 2 locations to launch marks from. I was considering a third unit but have changed my mind. For most marking set-ups a couple is fine. I run more singles and some doubles alone anyway. I usually use group setting for complex doubles and triples.

Joe Miano


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

You might consider the John Boys remote bumper Lanucher system.
They are trouble free since 1980. For some reason they just keep on working. There is alot of people that run field trials and hunt test that use John Boys and they do very well with them. The E mail for John Boys is:
[email protected]

Best of luck
John




Buzz said:


> I remember the dust up here about boycotting bumperboy, but I'm looking for honest opinions.
> 
> I'm currently training a single dog. I belong to a club, but it seems that I'm forever making phone calls and bouncing between training partners in order to get my pup exposed to enough marks. Because of that, his yard work is way ahead of his field work.
> 
> ...


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Can't beat BB's. If you train alone or in a group will help you get your dog where you want it to be.


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

*John Boys Remote Bumper Launcher*



Badbullgator said:


> Can't beat BB's. If you train alone or in a group
> will help you get your dog where you want it to be.





Most of the people that I know had bumper boys at one time, now they have John Boys and will not go back. John Boys are just trouble free.
Thank You
John


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

> Most of the people that I know had bumper boys at one time, now they have John Boys and will not go back. John Boys are just trouble free.
> Thank You
> John


John. I see by your profile that you are John Boy launchers. I guess if you did go back to BB it would say a lot about your product now wouldn't it?
Nice to see your ringing your own bell there John :wink: Good luck with that. Sure is more impressive when you have pages of actual users singing the praises of a product huh?


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

I am very happy with the 2 John Boys that I bought. Thus far they have worked as advertised and John P. was a pleasure to work with in the buying process.


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

*John Boys*



Badbullgator said:


> > Most of the people that I know had bumper boys at one time, now they have John Boys and will not go back. John Boys are just trouble free.
> > Thank You
> > John
> 
> ...


Hi,
Sorry I do not have to ring my bell the Field trialers do it for me.

Here is just few great trainers that are doing very well with John Boys.

Anthony Heath
Bill McKnight
Joe Skaggs
John Payne
Penny Krebs
Norma Mote
Dan Herman
Jeff Lyon
Jay Robinson
Frank Baird
Joe Augustyn
Dave Hemminger
Tim Coulson
Blaine Jorgensen
Russell Speirn
Jeri Bowen
Tony Bickmore
These are just a few.
Thank You for your interest.
Take Care
John


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> Here is just few great trainers that are doing very well with John Boys.


John,

I don't really qualify, but thanks for including me.

AH


----------



## Norm 66 (Mar 25, 2005)

Where do you find info. on the John Boy launchers? I'm in the market and haven't been impressed with what I've seen and used so far.


----------



## Micky (Mar 12, 2003)

Where can a guy get pictures of these John Boys. What are they, and how do they work? Do they shoot out birds or bumpers or both? I don't see a website link anywhere? What gives?


----------



## Micky (Mar 12, 2003)

Norm,

You beat me by one minute>


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

*John Boys*



Micky said:


> Where can a guy get pictures of these John Boys. What are they, and how do they work? Do they shoot out birds or bumpers or both? I don't see a website link anywhere? What gives?


Hi Micky,
Please E mail me at [email protected] for all the information on the John Boys Remote bumper Launcher System.

Thank You
John


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

No website?


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> No website?


Correct.


----------



## LuckyLab (Sep 14, 2003)

so with the BB Derby double all you can really run is two separate singles or one mom and pop double? Correct or not. I have one dog and looking to get a some throwers since I train by myself. He is a MH that was trained by a pro but he is home for good and I want to keep him tuned up so to speak. What would you suggest I do?


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

The two Derby doubles work great for me. Consider the bag to toss them over your shoulder and head out to set up your marks, some containers for the loads and a small pair of pliers to help get the loads out once in a while. Does anyone else have trouble with the loads sticking after used?


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

LuckyLab said:


> so with the BB Derby double all you can really run is two separate singles or one mom and pop double? Correct or not.


Correct.



LuckyLab said:


> What would you suggest I do?


The Derby Double is excellent training tool for someone who trains along. It is lightweight, sets up quickly and is simple to use.

Good luck.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

cdawg said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with the loads sticking after used?


The key is to keep the chamber clean. Use a .22 or .32 cal. brass brush regularly to remove powder build up. After cleaning, apply a light coat of spray graphite. You can usually find graphite in a spray can at most automotive supplies (e.g., NAPA).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks, I will try the cleaning and silicone.


----------

